# My window bottles in morning light



## Oldmill (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got done remolding the dining room and glad I was able to put some of my bottles back onto the window sill. Hope you enjoy the photos


----------



## Oldmill (Sep 4, 2012)

Most of these in this shot were yard sale or flea market finds


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2012)

Some very nice color there...[]


----------



## Oldmill (Sep 4, 2012)

Couple of my demijohns


----------



## Oldmill (Sep 4, 2012)

Two of my favorite bottles the Berry bottle which I haven't seen another in this color and the golden yellow demijohn


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice display...Looks great!


----------



## Oldmill (Sep 4, 2012)

Few more


----------



## Oldmill (Sep 4, 2012)

I need to build a display case so I can display my other bottles and anri bottle stoppers.  I was thinking of using some old large windows for the doors and building a large wall case with drawers below for my refernce book and my bottle log info.  Do any of you have some photos of a simular setup I would like to see.  Also opinions of lighting: top, bottom, or back of case. what type of light bulbs

 thanks


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 4, 2012)

AWESOME & TOTAL COLORED GLASS EYE-CANDY RIGHT THERE!

 THANKS FOR SHARING![]


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 5, 2012)

[] A friend of mine built a cabinet using a white sheet tightly stretched across the open back of his cabinet, and then mounted four six foot flourescent sign lighting fixtures that he had bought at a building salvage place behind the sheet in the rest of the cabinet. the display area was about a foot deep and the lighting area behind the sheet was about 5 inches deep with a solid two piece plywood hinged back for access to the flourescent bulbs. the cabinet was four feet wide and six and a half feet tall, plus a foot and a half deep aprox. looks really great, the sheet diffuses the light and gives a lighted back ground for the bottles. light fixtures mounted vertically evenly spaced across the width of the cabinet. He also used two old windows for doors on the cabinet , painted the whole thing inside and out a bone white.........Those windowsill bottles would look great in a similar cabinet...........


----------



## Oldmill (Sep 5, 2012)

Andy that cabinet sounds great sound exaclty what I had in mind. I need to build one soon maybe a winter project.  I have other bottles that have been in boxes that need to get on display.  Also I have a young one in the house  that for now has been very good with the bottles but it scares the heck out me think that someday he's going use one as a bat or something one day.  He seem to admire them thought he looks at them and points while saying dada's bottles me like casn't wait to go bottle digging with him


----------



## sandchip (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## toms sc (Sep 5, 2012)

love your bottles nice job


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 5, 2012)

[] Yeah, It worked out quite well. I had helped him remove two narrow about a footand 10inches wide six foot high windows from along side double doors on a house being wrecked in Stockton during the 70s for the I-5 crosstown freeway right of way....


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 5, 2012)

really looks great ! thanks for sharing your collection with us. 

 it's obvious you don't have a cat as a pet....  mine loves the window sill

 jim


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Sep 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldmill
> 
> Most of these in this shot were yard sale or flea market finds


 Hi Jason, Is that bottle on the far right a Saratoga? If so could we get a better pic of it or is it dark olive mountain glass.  Nice display, Randy


----------



## Oldmill (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks randy for the kind words. Its a clarke & Co. I'll try to get some close up photos. It has the crudest drippest lip ever.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Sep 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldmill
> 
> Andy that cabinet sounds great sound exaclty what I had in mind. I need to build one soon maybe a winter project.  I have other bottles that have been in boxes that need to get on display.  Also I have a young one in the house  that for now has been very good with the bottles but it scares the heck out me think that someday he's going use one as a bat or something one day.  He seem to admire them thought he looks at them and points while saying dada's bottles me like casn't wait to go bottle digging with him


 I have been planning a winter project for my bottles for 2 years now. Maybe we should start a new section dedicated to building display cabinets. Maybe share ideas and what type of display works well. Kinda help each other out and maybe even motivate some of us. Just a thought. Thanks, Randy


----------



## Stardust (Sep 9, 2012)

Love your bottles in the window [] the morning light makes them a beauty delight to look at. Thanks for showing ~


----------

